# Bakery by the Lake at Parkside



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Featuring Caffe Umbria coffee, amazing rustic breads, specialty pastries, lunch stuff, and the only Nuova Simonelli in downtown Coeur d' Alene. Opened in November of 2008, its the second Bakery by the Lake store. The first is on 3rd street, and opened March of 2007. Everything is baked in house at the 3rd street store, and shipped 4 blocks down to Parkside still hot from the oven.

More...


----------

